# Which Software



## CNCO (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello everyone. I am new to this forum and so far I enjoy visiting here daily(hourly) and learning new techniques about photography. I teach photoshop and I'll be honest HDR is new to me. I am wondering what my best option is for doing HDR?

Can I get a plug in for Photoshop CS4? I do not have Lightroom.

Should I just buy the full version of Photomatix?

I have Aperture version 1.5.6

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CNCO (Feb 6, 2010)

I just saw this software Topaz Adjust???????


----------



## Brick (Feb 6, 2010)

Topaz Adjust does some sort of tone mapping I think, but isn't HDR software (although it's effects do look HDRish).

Photomatix seems to be the favorite around here.  It's what I use.  Give the free trial a shot and see what you think.


----------



## CNCO (Feb 23, 2010)

i tried doing the free trial last night and had a tough time with it. basically i took an image into ps. then i adjusted an image to +1 and -1 with exposure. once i got there, i generated a hdr pic. any tips on how to get that video game effect?


----------



## Brick (Feb 23, 2010)

CNCO said:


> i took an image into ps. then i adjusted an image to +1 and -1 with exposure. once i got there, i generated a hdr pic.



If you're using a RAW image you don't need to worry about adjusting the exposure in PS, you can just open the image directly in Photomatix.  If you're not using a RAW image, you need 3 separate shots to generate an HDR - adjusting one jpeg won't work out well.


----------



## newb (Feb 23, 2010)

I use Photomatix, although I havent got to use it since I started shooting in RAW.


----------



## Tulsa (Feb 23, 2010)

If you search there are a few threads that talk about this, I have Photomatix Pro, I hear its the best.


----------



## Bynx (Feb 25, 2010)

Photomatix Pro really shines when you shoot your series of exposures hand held. The software is the best one IMO that automatically lines the images up. Its also easy to use once you understand what each of the sliders does. Also once you get the look you like then you can save the settings and just process from then on tweaking once in a while for a photo with its own issues.


----------



## Professional (Feb 25, 2010)

Photomatix all the way!


----------



## ann (Feb 25, 2010)

photomatix and then HDR photostudio 2, which has some features that the first doesn't.  Many people who do terrific work with this type of photo, use more than one piece of software and in fact may run the image over and over again, tweaking each version slightly in photomatix, check out Ben willmore for one who has some interesting work , or Uwe Steinmuller.


----------



## CNCO (Feb 26, 2010)

Brick said:


> CNCO said:
> 
> 
> > i took an image into ps. then i adjusted an image to +1 and -1 with exposure. once i got there, i generated a hdr pic.
> ...




Then what do I do when it says that two images are needed? Also why do my images look so grainy?


----------



## ann (Feb 27, 2010)

people, taking one raw image and making 3 exposures is not HDR. For HDR you need an exposure range that is longer than that.  I realize that many people do the 1 image, split it up "thing" but your missing a great deal of important information.

This is one cause of the noise as your focing a square peg into a round hole.

ON the other hand true HDR tends to be grainy if not carefully processed.


----------



## Tulsa (Feb 27, 2010)

CNCO said:


> Then what do I do when it says that two images are needed? Also why do my images look so grainy?


 
You need at least 3 images IMO. I usually do -3,0,+3. 

Are your images grainy before you edit? are you sharpening too much?
have an example?


----------



## Dmitri (Feb 27, 2010)

I tried Dynamic Photo HDR and it was very good, but had its drawbacks. A (relatively) tiny preview window, and the deal breaker for me was that it replaced my EXIF data with advertisements for itself.

Photomatix is the industry standard, I believe. But just as important as HDR is tonemapping, which can be done in Photomatix and DP HDR, of course, but can also be done on non-HDR images.

Try out Topaz Adjust (30 day free trial). I've been playing with it and find it very nice so far.

I have a headache right now so I hope this makes as much sense as I mean it to


----------



## sevaniadam (Jun 13, 2010)

If you are a newbie in HDR field, I suggest you use HDR Darkroom, which is easy to use.


----------



## gregg_UCT (Jun 18, 2010)

CNCO:

You should try out our HDR PhotoStudio in a free 30-day trial (with no watermarks):
Download HDR PhotoStudio

Our software employs a proprietary 32-bit HDR ColorSpace that produces natural looking "True Color HDR" images. It is also the only major application that allows you to perform all your color and tonal edits on the full 32-bit data. 

Hope this helps. 

Let me know if you have any questions,

- Gregg


----------



## Fremen (Jun 18, 2010)

I love Photomatix, Photoshop CS5 is not bad


----------



## myshkin (Jun 20, 2010)

I just tried a prog called SNS-HDR. I am impressed with it so far. I normally use photomatix.

About loading a RAW directly into photomatix to tonemap. Right on photomatix site it says its best to make your own exp in PS or whatever first. Then load the 3 into photomatix. Basically admitting that their software does inferior work of making the exps


----------



## ann (Jun 20, 2010)

you should be making the exposure in camera first. 

they are not saying the product is inferior. 

One piece of software can't be the end all do all everything, not even PS. 

Use different products to assist the creative process that can't be entirely control in camera.i.e. fstop range


----------



## bailychen (Jun 22, 2010)

Does any one have any experience on FDR Tools? which i saw it from a book about HDR, the comparison between different softwares shows FDR is really good. but i don't know whether the author is promoting the software.... so any one uses this?


----------



## ann (Jun 22, 2010)

i have it, but haven't had time to test it out to have a real experience opinion.


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 22, 2010)

I have promatrix and have been mostly satisfied with the program.

NIK has an HDR program that is going to be announced in July and available in August. I got a sneak preview of it yesterday, and it looks like a winner. Easier to use and more functions than Promatrix. Very fast rendering.
I will let you know more about it in August, you can find out more about it when it is announced in July.


----------

